# Drive Idler pulley not spinning.



## SeanVA (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a 2017 24inch Craftsman snowblower. Last winter it started hesitating on the drive function. After a few minutes, and pulling the lever a few times, it would work just fine. This winter I decided to try and track it down. After taking off the cover I noticed the drive belt idler pulley was not spinning and seemed stiff. When you turned on the motor the belt would not spin, then after letting it warm up it would start spinning and working normally without the idler spinning. The belt would simply move over the pulley. Thought this was the issue so ordered a new one. But when it arrived it has the same stiffness and did not spin when installed. Now I'm not sure if the idler is even supposed to spin. I can add videos and photos if that helps. Any help is appreciated. Thanks. 

Ps. this video link is the same drive belt idler pulley I'm speaking of.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
please do not make duplicate posts of the same issue


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Idler pulleys should spin freely and effortlessly. Idler pulleys are intended to keep tension on the belt with its free spinning abilities.

If indeed yours is not freely spinning, it is not operating as it should. Could you possibly have tightened it beyond its internal collar with a washer or something, thus crimping it so it can not spin freely?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Put some silicon spray in to the bearing by hand then spin, after freely spinning put drops of synthetic oil in the bearing. 

You really should remove the bearing seal with a fine awl to see heat is going on then use synthetic oil with the seal off.


----------



## SeanVA (Jan 25, 2021)

oneacer said:


> Idler pulleys should spin freely and effortlessly. Idler pulleys are intended to keep tension on the belt with its free spinning abilities.
> 
> If indeed yours is not freely spinning, it is not operating as it should. Could you possibly have tightened it beyond its internal collar with a washer or something, thus crimping it so it can not spin freely?


I dont think so I tried to leave it free spinning but the bearing 


oneacer said:


> Idler pulleys should spin freely and effortlessly. Idler pulleys are intended to keep tension on the belt with its free spinning abilities.
> 
> If indeed yours is not freely spinning, it is not operating as it should. Could you possibly have tightened it beyond its internal collar with a washer or something, thus crimping it so it can not spin freely?


I don't think so because the back of the pulley seems to fit perfectly, I looked at the parts manual and it doesn't say there's another part. I'm going to try and make a video of what's happening.


----------



## SeanVA (Jan 25, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Put some silicon spray in to the bearing by hand then spin, after freely spinning put drops of synthetic oil in the bearing.
> 
> You really should remove the bearing seal with a fine awl to see heat is going on then use synthetic oil with the seal off.


I put grease on bearing with no change.


----------



## SeanVA (Jan 25, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> please do not make duplicate posts of the same issue


Sorry, thought my first one did not go through.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess you put in a new idler. Most are 2/1-4 or 2/1-2 and cost 5 TO 10 bucks, easy to replace, I think the mount is a 3/8" biolt.I think they have a 6203 bearing in them if you can get them apart. The bearing costs about 8 to 10 bucks. 
Sid


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm with oneacer something has to be missing that makes the bearing lock up, maybe even the wrong od sized washer on the bolt, it has to spin freely when bolted down


----------

